# Ada 90p alternatives



## gyhnbvfredc (Dec 25, 2016)

I need a tank thats just like the ada 90p but I don't want to pay the premium price. Any alternatives?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

But the glass and build it yourself


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

You can also ask April @ AprilsAquariums if she can order in DoAqua products in for you - they are a bit cheaper.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> You can also ask April @ AprilsAquariums if she can order in DoAqua products in for you - they are a bit cheaper.


Unfortunately, do aqua 90p is discontinued ! Btw, it was nice to see u again buddy!


----------

